# 30 years of explosive Diarrhea cure



## Steve (Feb 29, 2020)

For about 30 years I have had explosive Diarrhea. I would have several sits on the toilet each morning to try and clear my system and having to clean the toilet bowl after each sit. I have tried low fodmap diets and various other diets and remedies, nothing worked. I would have to always check my self passing wind that I didn't end up having a liquid fart. I carried toilet paper in my running shorts for that quick dash into the bush. I'm on medication for reflux. I have had stool sample tests done and through this program have been able to improve my gut, but still no improvement. Then quite my accident I found a cure. No more Diarrhea. I can fart in confidence. One visit to the toilet each morning with firm stools, no messy toilet bowl. The solution for me was there all along. *VEGEMITE*. A good helping of Vegemite a day has fixed my IBS. I don't know it it is the B group vitamins or the yeast extract, it works and is simple to work into my life.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

What is a "good helping"? Your profile says you're from Australia but you never had Vegemite before? I would think that is a staple down there. Interesting reaction for you. I would think it might have something to do with the yeast rather than the B vitamins. I cant imagine it has more than a B vitamin supplement which many of used here. Good for you if thats what cured you.


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

Niacin deficiency can cause diarrhea, but it's easy to get from meats. I guess it could be the yeast extract. You could try taking Brewer's yeast or better yet, S Boulardii, to be sure.


----------



## Steve (Feb 29, 2020)

I don'y care much for pills, I would rather get what my body needs through FOOD. It doesn't matter if it is B vitamins, yeast or the combination of all of the ingredients in vegemite, it works for me. I use to have vegemite when I was a kid and in recent years only occasionally. The good helping is a thick spread of vegemite on a piece of toast or a rice cake daily.


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Hard to find Vegemite here in France, I know for sure we have Marmite which seems to be similar. I already smelled Marmite and it stopped me to try ahah... maybe it was a mistake not to try based on smell, will give it a try now I read your messages !


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok, I tested yesterday, the smell is still here and the taste is awful too ahah, I had to watch online youtube tutorials to know how to properly eat this, will let you know if it works for me !


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Arrgh! More green leafy vegetables would help, and yes that works effective to me. YAY


----------



## Filbert (May 25, 2017)

Some people are cured just by eating brewer's yeast, it's a common cure for diarrhea in horses too. Vegemite seems to be made from leftover brewer's yeast. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## rayan17 (Jul 15, 2016)

Max Zorin said:


> Ok, I tested yesterday, the smell is still here and the taste is awful too ahah, I had to watch online youtube tutorials to know how to properly eat this, will let you know if it works for me !


@Max Any update on your situation since you started taking it?


----------



## Max Zorin (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah, nothing new aha, still in the same condition


----------

